# Request for some assistance



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi all,
I'm requesting a favour here. I suppose that many of us have one or more of the great collected boxed sets published over the years. The Hyperion complete Schubert edition, or their Liszt set; the Naxos versions of the same repertoire. The several sets of Bach cantatas. The complete composer super-boxes.
Has anyone gone to the lengths of compiling a list or spreadsheet of any of these sets, down to track level, they'd be willing to share :tiphat:?
The good folk at the Bach Cantata website have prepared a spreadsheet for those works, for which I'm extremely grateful at not having to do an awful amount of typing.
If all else fails I have a neat little programme that will generate a list of the contents of a given folder, but I'd still have a mountain of work cutting & pasting the results to get them into manageable order. And so I thought I'd ask you guys first. Anybody?
Btw I've already asked Hyperion if they had an index for the Schubert lieder. I got a nice polite note back, but they didn't have what I wanted. So: time for crowd sourcing!
And just a thought: as we digitise stuff, or download already digitised tracks, we end up storing a huge amount of music digitally. Indexes & spreadsheets could be a common resource for us all, if stored in a sticky thread.


----------

